# Help! My rabbit won't open his eye



## Sgtpepper

Hi. I have a 7 year old American Rex. Yesterday he won't open his right eye all the way. He had lots of sneezing fits the other day. He is getting old and I'm getting worried about him. He does still sneeze and the sneeze isn't just a cute little sneeze it's a violent sneeze. So if anyone can get back to me that would be great


----------



## JBun

He could have some debris irritating the eye, could have scratched it, or there could be some other eye issue going on. The sneezing could be related due to increased drainage into the tear duct and nasal passage from the eye irritation, or there could be something else going on. Best thing to do would be to take your bun to be seen by a rabbit savvy vet.
http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/


----------



## katiecrna

My bunny must of gotten hair or something in her eye, and it caused her eye to tear/discharge and before I realized it, it was crusted shut. 
Put him on your lap, or someone else's lap and just inspect his eye. See if you can open it. I had to gently take a warm wash cloth and put it on her closed eye to de crust it. I used a eye brow comb to get the crust that was matted in her hair. It took a couple takes, I didn't want to torture her all at once so I did it a little each day. 
If your bunnys eye is red and looks infected you will need to bring him to the vet.


----------



## Sgtpepper

It's pink around his eye. I can tell if it's a hair in his eye


----------



## katiecrna

Is it crusted shut or swollen shut?


----------



## katiecrna

If he's sneezing and breathing funny and he won't open his eye, I think it's time to take him to the vet. I wouldn't wait for it to get any worse.


----------



## Sgtpepper

It's not swollen shut. It looks like he has pink eyeliner around his eye. And he has these loud violent sneezes


----------



## Blue eyes

He needs a vet.


----------



## Aki

Discharge is never a good thing. There could be something in his eyes, his tearduct could be clogged or it could be an infection which would require some antibiotics. You need to see a vet to make sure and get the appropriate treatment...


----------



## Sgtpepper

when I feed him, and let him out he is fine no hard breathing or his eye not being half shut. But when he is sitting in his cage he breaths really fast and takes a 'deep' breath in.


----------



## katiecrna

Ok well if his eye is infected, that doesn't go away on its own. In fact it will get worse and spread if left untreated. 
I don't know what to tell you about his breathing or sneezing. Is he eating unlimited hay? Is she drinking and pooping ok?


----------



## Sgtpepper

His eye looks healthier then yesterday but he still does the one deep breath in


----------



## Sgtpepper

And he has unlimited hay. He has a full hay rack, a little tent with hay (fresh) and a huge litter pan half hay half shavings


----------



## katiecrna

Is he still sneezing? How often? Does he lift his head up when he's breathing? Does he have a running nose? Is he eating a lot of hay and is he pooping ok?


----------



## Sgtpepper

He doesn't sneeze that much any more. 
He doesn't lift his head when he breaths. 
He doesn't have a runny nose. 
He's the bunny that just picks at his hay from time to time. 
There's nothing wrong with his pooping lol


----------



## BlackMiniRex

did you take him to the vet? Rabbits will often hide their sickness (sometimes till its too late) because they are prey animals. Please take him to the vet.


----------



## katiecrna

So as of now... he is still breathing funny when he's in the cage, and his eye is still closed?

I agree with blackminirex. And that's why I was asking about his eating and bowel habits. These animals can hide their sickness and by the time you have "symptoms" it's an emergency. I recommend taking him to the vet to make sure. I understand it's money you don't want to spend if you can't help it and you seem to think he is getting better...
Since you don't want to take him to the vet now, just keep a very close eye on him. Make sure he is eating lots of hay and
Veggies and drinking water. (You probably already know this but he only need a tiny bit of pellets, like a tablespoon). Make sure he is pooping normal. Take him out of his cage a couple times a day and see how he behaves. If he slows down his eating, drinking and pooping take him to the vet ASAP. If he seems more sluggish and tired and won't run around take him to the vet ASAP. And Inspect his eye at least a couple times a day. If it doesn't get better and he still can't open it up on his own in a couple days take him to the vet.


----------



## Sgtpepper

Guys he's fine. He might of picked up a cold I had a few days ago. He might have a lung problem but I don't have enough money to pay his vet bill if I do take him to the vets


----------



## Sgtpepper

His eye was never closed!


----------



## katiecrna

Sorry I most of mis interpreted the title of your post thinking he can't open his eye therefore it's closed shut.


----------



## Sgtpepper

His eye can open but not all the way. You can see the bottom half of his eye but not the top half of his eyeball


----------



## katiecrna

Oh ok thanks. I hope your bunny feels better.


----------

